# Secure bike parking in Manchester?



## longers (5 Mar 2010)

I might wangle a day off next week and fancy popping into town for a few hours if there is somewhere to lock the bike up so I can forget about it and not worry. 
The train line is still closed from here to there and I'd prefer to ride than catch the bus.

Can any of the M/C commuters recommend anything please? I'm happy to pay for peace of mind + security.

I think other cities might have "lockers" but don't know about this city. Thanks.


----------



## dan_bo (5 Mar 2010)

GBH will look after your bike for you for a small fee.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (5 Mar 2010)

drop it off at a lbs with the pretense of something squeaking. harry hall is near the centre or just lock it up to the many many bike stands in the centre. the ones outside yates wine lodge near china town is best avoided. seen a few bike skeletons there still locked up.


----------



## fossyant (5 Mar 2010)

bromptonfb said:


> drop it off at a lbs with the pretense of something squeaking. harry hall is near the centre



And get robbed for a load of non essential work......

GBH sounds the best bet.

There is bugger all safe parking, unless you've got a 'big' lock....


----------



## longers (5 Mar 2010)

GBH it is then. Ta very much.

Do other cities have "lockers" or am I imagining that I've heard of such things?


----------



## fossyant (5 Mar 2010)

There are lockers, but most have to be 'hired' on a monthly/yearly basis e.g 'bikeaway' - there are apparently some at Picadilly somewhere ? There are 4 lockers at one of our sites, and are used by 'regulars' (but hired from 'bikeaway') but most folk use the sheffield stands


----------



## HLaB (5 Mar 2010)

longers said:


> GBH it is then. Ta very much.
> 
> Do other cities have "lockers" or am I imagining that I've heard of such things?


I don't know about down South but a lot of railway stations in Scotland (not all though) have lockers but the policies on hiring them vary.


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Mar 2010)

Granby row! Right next to the university entrance. Very close the train station. People coming and going 9-5 during the week and people from the uni always outside smoking so very little chance of theft (well unless its someone from the uni, but any bolt cutters pulled out will immediatelly cause alarm since people are always there as a witness), it should be safe there. I know at least 3 people who leave bikes there all day mon to fri.


----------



## HLaB (5 Mar 2010)

I found this when I googled, secure bike parking in Manchester, looks like there's quite a few dodgy examples but it end with the Picadilly lockers as a good example.


----------



## longers (5 Mar 2010)

That's a good find HlaB, there's some beauties in there 

I'll have to find Granby Row but will probably use GBH but thanks Robert, I can treat myself to some new track nuts while there.

It has made me realise how I take parking my bike at the far end of the workshop for granted.


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Mar 2010)

Just for your reference Granby row is just a road about 2 mins away from Piccadilly Station, its basically a row of railings to lock bikes too, but its right next to the main entrance to the university. There is a massive red rope structure thing when you get there, cant miss it. Will be like 20-30 bikes locked up there 


GBH is probly the best bet, though. Just make sure if they are hanging it outside on the racks they/you lock it to them, in the stolen bikes section there was a thread about someone just lifting a bike from the rack and stealing it. Shows the balls some theives have!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (5 Mar 2010)

what is or who is and where is 'GBH'?


----------



## HLaB (5 Mar 2010)

bromptonfb said:


> what is or who is and where is 'GBH'?


If anybody tries to nick the bike they'll be threatened with GBH


----------



## fossyant (5 Mar 2010)

bromptonfb said:


> what is or who is and where is 'GBH'?



This lot

http://www.gbhbikes.co.uk/


----------



## longers (5 Mar 2010)

bromptonfb said:


> what is or who is and where is 'GBH'?



Here. Handy for me coming in from that side of town.


----------



## Tubbs (5 Mar 2010)

There are lots of bike stands near the Town Hall/Library - I leave mine opposite the Midland Hotel all day every weekday and sometimes at the weekend. I've never had a problem - my bike isn't really worth nicking though... but there are always decent ones there too!


----------



## Millhouse (31 Mar 2010)

Yeah my Mtb went because I hadnt locked it, were too busy trying to sort all the customers out as it were a busy period. 
I'm a lot more cautious with my bike now I'm locking my stuff up before dealing with any work.


----------



## gb155 (31 Mar 2010)

PLEASE use a decent DLOCK tho, a good buddy of mine locked his Ribble with a cable lock, just off Cross Street and went for a coffee, 30 mins later, the 105 Ribble was gone, the police didnt care (It was parked next to a bank so he suggested checking cctv) He has a decent DLOCK, but just this once he didnt use it, gutted for him


----------



## PopupBikes (27 Apr 2012)

We have opened a secure bike parking facility in Manchester 

www.popupbikes.co.uk

We a do a damn good coffee too!

DP


----------



## fossyant (27 Apr 2012)

There is also going to be one under the Piccadilly Tower


----------



## Schneil (29 Apr 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Granby row! Right next to the university entrance. Very close the train station. People coming and going 9-5 during the week and people from the uni always outside smoking so very little chance of theft (well unless its someone from the uni, but any bolt cutters pulled out will immediatelly cause alarm since people are always there as a witness), it should be safe there. I know at least 3 people who leave bikes there all day mon to fri.


 

DON'T park your bike on Granby Row. My old Scott got nicked from Altrincham St (nearby) a few years ago, which was during a busy day at university. I went to work with a bike and came home without. The university is a cycle theft blackspot. Which is why members of staff and post grads have secure bike shelters.


----------



## Schneil (29 Apr 2012)

PopupBikes said:


> We have opened a secure bike parking facility in Manchester
> 
> www.popupbikes.co.uk
> 
> ...


Oooh I heard about you guys in the Guardian a few weeks back. I might try out one of your coffees before I go to the Arndale. Do you have showers?


----------



## 400bhp (29 Apr 2012)

I could probably snaffle someone's bike in our underground car park at work for the odd day.


----------



## 400bhp (30 Apr 2012)

I'm potentially moving offices to 3 Picadilly Place - they have a NCP car park at the bottom that has "secure cycle parking". Does anyone use it and does anyone know of any secure cycle parking nearby?


----------



## 400bhp (30 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> There is also going to be one under the Piccadilly Tower


 
A popupbike store?


----------



## fossyant (30 Apr 2012)

No it's a 'big' commercial type venture - has some GM council funding.Talks of a bike shop as well.

Picadilly Place - it's flipping empty round there - I go to 2 Piccadilly Place on a regular basis.


----------



## 400bhp (30 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> No it's a 'big' commercial type venture - has some GM council funding.Talks of a bike shop as well.
> 
> Picadilly Place - it's flipping empty round there - I go to 2 Piccadilly Place on a regular basis.


 
Got any details of the venture?


----------



## fossyant (30 Apr 2012)

Here we Go.

City Tower - sorry

http://road.cc/content/news/57162-cycle-hub-planned-manchester-office-block-parking-spaces-200-bikes


----------



## fossyant (30 Apr 2012)

MEN link


http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereve...-built-at-manchester-city-centre-office-block


----------



## Schneil (4 May 2012)

Schneil said:


> Oooh I heard about you guys in the Guardian a few weeks back. I might try out one of your coffees before I go to the Arndale. Do you have showers?


 
I've been using the popup bike place this week. Deepak (the owner) looks after your bike for you, so you don't need to worry about things like expensive lights getting swiped. I could get changed and he even let me hang up my cycle kit to let it dry out. Well worth £1.50. Oh and the coffee is good.


----------



## fossyant (4 May 2012)

Awesome......


----------



## fossyant (4 May 2012)

This is so new in Manchester, and us mods didn't clamp down on the advertising as its so rare out of London. I personally wish any ventures well, we need stuff like this, and, if coffee is great, gets my vote. Nothing like a great coffee after a ride.


----------



## Hicky (8 May 2012)

If you dont get anything sorted you can dump/park it in my office, I'm in from 10am till 4pm all week.....Uni,2mins from the aquatics centre.


----------



## YahudaMoon (8 May 2012)

GBH Bikes ?

Is that the hippy / stoner bike shop off Tib St ?

I think its closed down ? Also them GBH linky not worky up thread


----------



## fossyant (8 May 2012)

YahudaMoon said:


> GBH Bikes ?
> 
> Is that the hippy / stoner bike shop off Tib St ?
> 
> I think its closed down ? Also them GBH linky not worky up thread


 
Yeh GBH has gone


----------



## 400bhp (8 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> Yeh GBH has gone


 
I tried to find it the other day and couldn't-meant to post about it but forgot.


----------



## YahudaMoon (9 May 2012)

Oooh. I only guessed it closed down as it was all shut up on Monday as I leave my bike outside the shop sometimes. Fisrt of all I thought they'd moved

I wonder what happened ? 

Id imagine rent would be £1000 a month before anything else for such a sh** hole in town. :-(


----------



## PopupBikes (21 May 2012)

@ Schneil - Sorry bud, we don't have showers but we DO have a changing area and room for you to dry out your cycling gear 

Hopefully by having the bike park, repair and a cafe under one roof we can financially support the bike park as it grows and keep Popup Bikes going long into the future - we need more chilled bike places.

DP


----------



## PopupBikes (21 May 2012)

Wahahahahah!!! Neil! I just realised that was you!! Duh!


----------



## SportMonkey (21 May 2012)

YahudaMoon said:


> Oooh. I only guessed it closed down as it was all shut up on Monday as I leave my bike outside the shop sometimes. Fisrt of all I thought they'd moved
> 
> I wonder what happened ?
> 
> Id imagine rent would be £1000 a month before anything else for such a sh** hole in town. :-(


 
And the rest, Northern Quarter is bonkers expensive for rent.


----------



## al78 (21 May 2012)

PopupBikes said:


> We have opened a secure bike parking facility in Manchester
> 
> www.popupbikes.co.uk
> 
> ...


 
Excellent. I normally lock my bike to one of the many stands near St Anns Sq but I will have a look at this next time I am up in Manchester.

What is the best way to get there approaching from the south along Deansgate?


----------



## Pennine-Paul (22 May 2012)

al78 said:


> What is the best way to get there approaching from the south along Deansgate?


 

Yeah, up Deansgate then turn right near the cathedral then left onto Corporation St


----------

